# Light-O-Rama plus Window Video



## texasjanedoe (Oct 3, 2009)

The Light-O-Rama software can incorporate video into a light show...something I did not know until a month ago.

I am going to be working on a musical light show and incorporate Halloween video in with it. It should be fantastic to be able to sync the house lights WITH the music AND video!

It is extremely time consuming to create a sequence with lights, music and video...so I am afraid I will not have enough time to complete very many of these sequences for a complete show....

By chance is there anyone else who has LOR and is willing to work with me to create some shows? I work on one while you work on one and the we can swap completed sequences??

OH yes...and I only have a 16 channel LOR system.....

 It will make an awesome display!


----------



## uncledeathy (Sep 25, 2009)

let me know how that goes i am trying to do that


----------



## hurricanegame (Oct 13, 2006)

I have seen some insane videos on youtube, of light displays, crazy imaging projections onto houses, windows etc...

I really want to try this and might learn how this year...


----------



## texasjanedoe (Oct 3, 2009)

I got an awesome deal on a video projector yesterday so I will start making the Halloween videos today...then I will have to use LOR to sync it up with the lights.....

That is going to be so fantastic to have lightning flash in the video at the same time I have the lighting lights flash on my house....I can not wait to see this in action.....

I already know how time consuming and difficult it is going to be to sync it all.....


----------



## hermit4099 (Sep 16, 2006)

I have the light-o-rama with the 16 channels too. I agree its alot of work. I also got the light show from gemmy a couple of years ago. Its simple to use and take work off your mp3 player. I like the LOR system better because it gives you a more control over your light show.


----------



## texasjanedoe (Oct 3, 2009)

OK...I have completed 2 video light shows sequences...I just HAVE NO IDEA how to connect the projector to my computer or how to get the LOR software to play it back....It is so hard to find instructions for LOR....

From what I have read I have to connect the projector to my video card {uh-oh} and run LOR as usual. Guess I will have to ask my hubby if he can connect to the video card....

I will post a sample of what I have done....


----------



## texasjanedoe (Oct 3, 2009)

Ok...lets see if I can get this posted correctly:

YouTube - LORsample


----------



## z0mb13 (Jul 4, 2010)

it didnt post would like to see it though


----------



## texasjanedoe (Oct 3, 2009)

Here is the 2cd one.....

Unless you have the LOR software this will probably look strange to you.

The lower flashing animation is a sample of the lights on my house and in my yard. The video will be playing in my window with a projector.

So this is sequenced and timed with the lights, music and video. {whew}

YouTube - LORsample2


----------



## texasjanedoe (Oct 3, 2009)

z0mb13 said:


> it didnt post would like to see it though


Sometimes it takes YouTube awhile to process them...I can see both now...maybe if you refresh this page...


----------



## Rich B (Sep 23, 2005)

Which video is that in the first example, is that from the "this is halloween' movie itself?


----------



## DamoTheRed (Oct 27, 2009)

Yes it is the opening sequence from The Nightmare Before Christmas by Tim Burton. The song is entitled 'This is Halloween'.


----------



## ernstdesigns (Sep 20, 2010)

GREAT JOB, texasjanedoe! Looks awesome! I didn't know LOR worked with video! What deal did you get on a projector, and where? I would like to get one and start playing with it.


----------



## coasterbp (Aug 25, 2009)

Hey, Texas;

What exactly are you having problems with LOR and video? I've got a decent amount of experience with LOR and I can try to help you out.

-=coasterbp


----------



## Cray Augsburg (May 8, 2010)

texasjanedoe:

The best place for help with LOR is the Light-O-Rama forum. Go to lightorama.mywowbb.com and pose your question there. Several users use video with their xmas light and Halloween setups.

While I am a big user of LOR, I haven't yet tried to incorporate video.

Cray


----------



## texasjanedoe (Oct 3, 2009)

coasterbp said:


> Hey, Texas;
> 
> What exactly are you having problems with LOR and video? I've got a decent amount of experience with LOR and I can try to help you out.
> 
> -=coasterbp


I actually don't know how to get the video sequence to play with the LOR controls. I am assuming that I need to hook up the projector to my video card...My hubby is supposed to help me figure it out but he has never even touched the LOR system except to mount it on the wall for me {LOL}....but he does know computers and video cards...


----------



## texasjanedoe (Oct 3, 2009)

ernstdesigns said:


> GREAT JOB, texasjanedoe! Looks awesome! I didn't know LOR worked with video! What deal did you get on a projector, and where? I would like to get one and start playing with it.


I got the projector off of Ebay for $75. It is in fantastic shape and came with a carrying case. Proxima 5610 LCD Desktop Home Theater Video Projector.

Just FYI WARNING on eBay...watch out when you are bidding....some of the sellers are charging $200+ for shipping!! Always be sure to check the shipping charges.


----------



## coasterbp (Aug 25, 2009)

Do you just have the one video card? If so, you'll have to plug the projector into where you monitor typically gets plugged into. 

Then, when you are ready to program, start up a new musical sequence. When it asks for the media file, select the video you are going to use.

Go to Edit>Preferences>Video preferences and select Full Screen and make sure that Enable Video is checked as well... play around with it. But that should get you started.


----------



## texasjanedoe (Oct 3, 2009)

coasterbp said:


> Do you just have the one video card? If so, you'll have to plug the projector into where you monitor typically gets plugged into.
> 
> Then, when you are ready to program, start up a new musical sequence. When it asks for the media file, select the video you are going to use.
> 
> Go to Edit>Preferences>Video preferences and select Full Screen and make sure that Enable Video is checked as well... play around with it. But that should get you started.


My husband connected the projector to the back of my computer monitor and in LOR you can choose to have it show in the 2cd monitor so that is what I did....so far everything is playing back beautifully....

It looks awesome...We don't have the lights on the house yet but I have been playing it back on a sheet in my home office as I work on the sequences...It looks fantastic to have lightening flash on the video as my lightning strobes flash on the house! Can't wait to get it all up and running...probably this weekend.

How awesome would it be to have a fortune teller, zombie, or ghost telling a story in the video about the dead zombies in the yard and to have the lights to each individual come on as he tells the tale? Or to show how he can control the lights on the house and make them go berserk and flash randomly claiming the house to be haunted...gosh...so many ideas....and NO TIME left!


----------



## coasterbp (Aug 25, 2009)

I know. It's going to be completely awesome. I'm using LOR with video for the first time this year as well to put on a "ghost show" in the garage. I'll take lots of video of the TOTs getting scared and I'll make sure I post it here.


----------



## texasjanedoe (Oct 3, 2009)

coasterbp said:


> I know. It's going to be completely awesome. I'm using LOR with video for the first time this year as well to put on a "ghost show" in the garage. I'll take lots of video of the TOTs getting scared and I'll make sure I post it here.


How many channels are you working with? Are you interested in trading completed videos and sequences maybe?


----------



## coasterbp (Aug 25, 2009)

texasjanedoe said:


> How many channels are you working with? Are you interested in trading completed videos and sequences maybe?


I have 96 channels at my disposal, of which I will probably be using about 32 for the garage "show" and then the rest will be used for the outside house.

As for trading sequences, I'm not sure my video sequences will work with anyone elses set up as I made my own custom video to use for my show. 

-=coasterBP


----------



## MarkOf13 (Sep 25, 2009)

I wasn't aware that LOR worked with video. Which version of the software are you using?


----------



## coasterbp (Aug 25, 2009)

I'm using 2.6.0 Advanced. I'm not sure what the minimum software version that is needed to use video, but a quick post on the LOR Forums would be able to help you out.

As for an update on my display, I started making the "stage area" today and the seating area is about 1/4 built!

-=coasterbp


----------



## texasjanedoe (Oct 3, 2009)

coasterbp said:


> I have 96 channels at my disposal, of which I will probably be using about 32 for the garage "show" and then the rest will be used for the outside house.
> 
> As for trading sequences, I'm not sure my video sequences will work with anyone elses set up as I made my own custom video to use for my show.
> 
> -=coasterBP


Yah...that would be way to difficult to remove channels for me or to add all the extra channels for you 

Can't wait to see your finished display...I am working on more videos today....


----------



## DEADicated (Sep 22, 2008)

I love this forum! I was trying to add video to my LOR display and was searching under "video" to see if anyone else had done anything to start a projector and music together and up pops texasjanedoe's thread on just that. I need to get going on it but if I run out of time there's always next year. Thanks Tex!


----------



## Guest (Jul 8, 2011)

hi i have been using lor for halloween for the past 2 years,and i do agree it takes some time for each song i have atleast 13 songs done and working on a few more for this year,you can never have enough sequences,i have 3 pumkins and a 5x5 singing face,and 7 tombstones that i put lights on them,and various other props,lor is the way to go on halloween 
here is a few of my sequences on youtube.
http://youtu.be/oFGPfvNh6Ns
http://youtu.be/E85FYmQ5ARM
http://youtu.be/fD1muxf2SyU


----------



## Guest (Jul 8, 2011)

I'm working on some video for my lor,its a little more time consuming but its going to look great on halloween


----------



## texasjanedoe (Oct 3, 2009)

I completed 3 videos for a 16 channel light show...I have more lights than show on the videos posted.....

It worked out very well and impressed all my trick-or-treaters....I was afraid I would get complaints about the horror and blood scenes but I made sure there weren't any scenes that showed the actual killings in my videos...Its all just quick scary clips...

I found the best clips to use are from scary movie trailers...You can dl them off of Youtube....

I plan on making more videos this year if I have time....

My main goal right now is to make a kicking body bag.....want one so bad


----------



## Calloween (Mar 8, 2009)

Looks great I would love to see a video of the finished show.


----------



## texasjanedoe (Oct 3, 2009)

Changing my videos this year to a CarnEvil theme...so I have the music and lots of Carnival footage...just gotta get busy because once I have the video edited together with the music I will have to sequence all the lights with LOR. Gosh if all the little TOTs knew how much work went into this


----------



## JordanFord (Jan 30, 2012)

*How do i find it?*

How can I find this video fuction on my LOR software? I wanna use it but i cant find the video function.


----------



## coasterbp (Aug 25, 2009)

When you select a media file to use, just select a video file. That's all you need to do.


----------

